# Queens beach Sat 3rd



## peter trainor (May 8, 2006)

Hi all.

I'm going off Queens beach boat ramp at Scarborough around 5am on Saturday, if anyone is interested I'll see you there.
I'll be targeting snapper on plastics


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm thinking Saturday morning or Sunday night at this stage so I might see you there.


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

See you there Peter

I was there last sunday with my new yellow Prowler.

Cheers Tez.


----------

